# How to upgrade freebsd current kernel?



## zoujiaqing (Feb 27, 2020)

I using FreeBSD 13-CURRENT version, becuse 12.1-RELEASE-p2 has bugs. ..

But, how to upgrade 13-CURRENT kernel?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2020)

You've been here long enough to know this.

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## rigoletto@ (Feb 27, 2020)

In short, sync the source code with upstream and build everything.


----------



## ralphbsz (Feb 27, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> I using FreeBSD 13-CURRENT version, becuse 12.1-RELEASE-p2 has bugs. ..
> 
> But, how to upgrade 13-CURRENT kernel?


It seems to me that running current (which is a beta-test version) to avoid bugs is counter-productive. Current is pretty much guaranteed to have bugs. Lots of them. The point is that people run current, find bugs, and report them.


----------



## Raffeale (Feb 28, 2020)

zoujiaqing said:


> I using FreeBSD 13-CURRENT version, becuse 12.1-RELEASE-p2 has bugs. ..
> 
> But, how to upgrade 13-CURRENT kernel?


What’s kind of bugs?
can you suspend your laptop and resume it correctly?


----------

